# New Sub Tank Mini Coils



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

Any Vendors *actually *have the new 1,5Ω coils *in stock*... the ones that come with the subox?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/7/15)

Next week Rob

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Ridhwaan (22/7/15)

Just checked the Vape King website they do have stock getting mine on Friday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (23/7/15)

Is my eyes deceiving me, or is that coil vertical and wicking wrapped around the coil?


----------



## Andre (23/7/15)

Noddy said:


> Is my eyes deceiving me, or is that coil vertical and wicking wrapped around the coil?


Your eyes are telling you the truth and nothing but the truth!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (23/7/15)

Andre said:


> Your eyes are telling you the truth and nothing but the truth!



Was on my phone outside, now on my laptop. I can see it now. The OCC coils I got is not like that, it's horizontal with wicking inside the coil.
Is this a version 2 coil or what?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/15)

Noddy said:


> Was on my phone outside, now on my laptop. I can see it now. The OCC coils I got is not like that, it's horizontal with wicking inside the coil.
> Is this a version 2 coil or what?



Yes it's the new coils that come with the new subox's. It's a way better coil than the previous version!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (23/7/15)

@Rob Fisher check heavenly vapors they got stock. @Riddle can confirm?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (23/7/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

The old ones I can rewick myself through the holes. Seems the new one not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/7/15)

This one.


----------

